# VDE-AR-E 2623-2-2 (Mennekes) connector for Ebike?



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

How can I pull just 0.5 kW from an european EVSE equipped with VDE-AR-E 2623-2-2 inlet ("Mennekes " ) ?









I found lots of info on SAE J1772 plug, but is used in USA and I don't know if they're applicable.
I think I must put some resistors, switches and diodes "around" both in plug and vehicle, but can't find any schematic!
Any help?


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Just my thought:
The plug/cable is not the current limiting device.
Your charger would only take 2.2A from the wall, because it's only a "power source".
The resistor within the Mennekes plug who limits the maximum current from the wall outlet is only to protect your cable and plug agains melting.

Is you would plug your charger to an 230V/63A socket, it could still take only 2.2Amps.

Other opinions?

Michael


----------



## peterguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Brainzel is right.

The cable gives a PWM and a resistor value. The car should read to limit the current it draws from the cable.

You could simply ignore both values and draw the amount of current you want. In case that you only draw 2.2A, I see no problems in doing this.


But, if I remember correctly, the car needs to switch a resistor or to pull one of the lines to ground to tell the cable (resp. the box on the cable) to close the contacor. If the wikipedia article about the SAEJ1772 does not give information about this, I can have a look in my project tomorrow to see what is needed.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

peterguy said:


> If the wikipedia article about the SAEJ1772 does not give information about this, I can have a look in my project tomorrow to see what is needed.


Wikipedia article on SAEJ1772 is a mess  . Besides, I live in Europe, where we do not use SAE J1772 but IEC 62196 si it's an additional mess. 
I need to build/buy "something" allowing pulling 230V/2.2A from a Mennekes outlet, but I don't know where to start from.


----------



## peterguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, the Wikipedia articles about IEC62196 and SAE1772 is not perfect.

Do you need somethig that is fully compliant to the specifications or do you simply want to have it working?

If you don't care about compliance to the specifications, then try to simply connect a 880Ohms resistor between Control Pilot and PE. 
I'm not sure if this is sufficient, but ist worth a try.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

I studied the thing a bit and I think it will not work, I'll need two resistors and one switch.
But the most difficult part is the mechanical one: where could I buy a mennekes plug for its real cost (a few $), rather than paying 200$ for a piece of plastic???


----------



## peterguy (Jun 18, 2012)

200$ sounds quite ok to me.
We payed about 400 Euros  for ours, but this was including the electrically actuated lock mechanism.


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

A Mennekes VDE plug is just a piece of plastic containing two resistors, it's actual price is probably 4$.
I'll create a 3d model of it and I'll build it by myself, once I figure out exact dimensions (especially of pins).


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

€ 90,- Euros ($ 125) is the lowest price I found.
A CEE Plug is about 8,- Euros ($ 11).
20,-/30,- € ($ 28/$ 42) would be OK, because of low dissemination, perhaps 40,- € ($ 55) but there are cords about 500,- € ($ 690) out there 
Rip off!


----------

